# tuilles



## kitchengod1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello I'm a chef in arizona. I'm having trouble with tuilles HELP!


----------



## kitchengod1 (Nov 19, 2006)

HELP with tuilles


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Hello and welcome to Cheftalk. You would be better off putting this in the Pastry Forum because no one will think to look for it here. Mezzaluna may see it and move it for you so you don't have to re-post it. But you are welcome to come back here and tell us a little bit about yourself.

Rgds Rook


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Rook is right- I'm moving this to the pastry and baking forum. I'm sure it'll help if you post your recipe and method so you can get the best advice.

Please do come back to the welcome forum to introduce yourself!

Mezzaluna


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

and the problem is?............................................... ...............


----------

